# Your no 1 Kindle accessory?



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd love to hear... what is your absolutely FAVE Kindle accessory that you have bought please?   And no cheating please, you can only choose ONE   (pics would be great)


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Definitely my Oberon cover.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

my kindle..lol


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

At the moment it's my Octo Sleeve


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

My Speck cover, followed closely by the mighty bright light. I use them both every day.
http://www.amazon.com/Speck-KDL2-DJ-F-RD-Jacket-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B0032B0XUG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=electronics&qid=1266413451&sr=8-1-catcorr
http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Bright-XtraFlex2-Frustration-Free-Packaging/dp/B002CMLDT6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1266413609&sr=1-1

Wow...that cover is out of stock now at Amazon. Wonder why?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleBoards.



Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

My DecalGirl "Zen Revisited" Skin!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Right now it's my Go cover, surprisingly enough. But I think once I get an e-Luminator, it'll be my Platform cover. And once I get my Oberon... well, you get the idea.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> KindleBoards.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Good answer!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

right now its the blue croc Javoedge cover


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> KindleBoards.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy





Trilby said:


> Good answer!


I agree!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

My favorite?  Isn't that like favoring one child over another??  I love my two Oberon covers, my skin, my Borsa Bella bag, my Mighty Bright telescoping light and my Kandle light (for travel) equally.   They all work together to create the perfect reading experience!  It's great Kindle team work!!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I reckon that'd be my Nancy Drew platform cover.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Would have to be my Oberon.  BUT, I just ordered the Kandle so this is subject to change


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> KindleBoards.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Way to go! I would never have gotten screensavers I like on and off and on, etc, without KindleBoards. I can't believe I looked at those original screensavers so long before I got the courage to try new ones.

Other than that, I do love my m-edge platform cover.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

My Nancy Drew screensavers. Thanks, Jason!


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Oberon cover for sure. Only have 1 , but see some people have more than 1. I would like to order another also, does everyone just change them in and out when you get bored with one


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Oberon as well.  Love my new Avenue of Trees cover.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

My Octo sleeve.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Definitely my Oberon purple Roof of Heaven cover! I can't read without it on anymore!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my cover (Oberon) it helps me feel safe bringing my Kindle everywhere with me.
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DeborahLuvs2read said:


> Oberon cover for sure. Only have 1 , but see some people have more than 1. I would like to order another also, does everyone just change them in and out when you get bored with one


Bored? No, just like to put a different outfit on every now and then! 

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bored? No, just like to put a different outfit on every now and then!
> 
> Betsy


Me too! Now, if only decals were as interchangable!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

My Oberon cover.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

My Oberon da Vinci cover in Saddle.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oooh, I love anything kindle.  Decal, bbbag, oberon, go covers, and soon a jtote bag.  And elastic bungee strap that holds it all together.  A complete package.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Kindleboards for sure.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

My new Emerald Green Medge Icon cover!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Awwww, I gotta pick just ONE?

Absolutely Not Possible.

Well okay then, I'll TRY -----

My favorite Kindle "accessory" would be ------ the INDIE's

Folks like 
C. S. Marks
Boyd Morrison
Al Past
Ricky Sides
Kris Jackson
Stacey Cochran
Tanya Parker Mills

among others (I *KNOW* I'm leaving some important ones out!!)

Okay so maybe they are not really accessories but they are folks I'd certainly never have met without Kindle (and KindleBoards)!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Anso said:


> I'd love to hear... what is your absolutely FAVE Kindle accessory that you have bought please?  And no cheating please, you can only choose ONE  (pics would be great)


I reread the original post and realized that I did not "buy" any of my most favorite Kindle accessories (Kindleboards and people found at KB, MobiPocket Creator, documents I created for my Kindle, classics downloaded from Feedbooks, etc.). Also, since I made my cover, I cannot count that one.

So, if I have to pick my favorite purchased accessory that would be my Mighty Bright book light that I bought at a local bookstore and use with rechargeable batteries.

Only rarely do I actually clip the light to the cover although it works fine that way. When I read in bed I usually lay on my side. I put the light in front of me on the bed, often with most of the light under the pillow, with it on to the lowest setting. This way it cannot disturb DH who is a very light sleeper.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My favorite is my custom skin that cagnes designed.....


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Changing covers, skins, lights, screensavers.......The Kindle is the new Barbie doll


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

lulucello said:


> Changing covers, skins, lights, screensavers.......The Kindle is the new Barbie doll


LOL!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

lulucello said:


> The Kindle is the new Barbie doll


The barbie doll for grown ups!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> My favorite is my custom skin that cagnes designed.....


I love it! I want one!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Cagnes, maybe you could upgrade your elements license and then you could start selling them!  I tink the decal and the screensaver on pidgeon's kindle looks stunning!  More fun than reading maybe?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My Oberon. Love it. Kindleboards gets the credit for all my accessories.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tips -- great stuff -- too much to choose from really 

              Tbb


----------



## grjag (Jun 18, 2009)

My purple M-edge GO! cover.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

DeborahLuvs2read said:


> Oberon cover for sure. Only have 1 , but see some people have more than 1. I would like to order another also, does everyone just change them in and out when you get bored with one


I was asked at my last bookclub how many covers I have. I just said about as many as I have purses. Yes, I change mine often depending on the bag I'm carrying my Kindle in or the mood I'm in. Seasons play into it. I have an orange Noreve which I love to use in the summer.

Also, practicality comes into play. I always use one of my Oberons when traveling because it is so sturdy and protective. I use a M-edge Go to read in bed because it is so light.

Yes, I admit it. I am addicted to my Kindle and dressing it well.  But, as I always tell my husband when he looks at me funny: "Hey, I don't smoke, drink, curse, or engage in various other vices. So, be happy I have a harmless addiction to reading and keeping my Kindle and myself looking good!" LOL (He just shrugs his shoulders and smiles.)

Oh, I'd have to say one of my Oberon covers is #1.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I reckon that'd be my Nancy Drew platform cover.


I love your Nancy Drew Cover


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

lulucello said:


> Changing covers, skins, lights, screensavers.......The Kindle is the new Barbie doll


You are right about that.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

My OBERON Tree of Life cover coupled with my KANDLE light....

LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

cheeki said:


> My OBERON Tree of Life cover coupled with my KANDLE light....
> 
> LIFE IS GOOD


.....AND a good book!!!! Life is TOTALLY FAB!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I reckon that'd be my Nancy Drew platform cover.


I loved yours so much I just ordered one for my K2


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Any cover is my #1


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Seriously, for me it's the instant gratification of being able to get a book in under a minute.  And, it's the comforting feeling of knowing I'll never be without a good book to read.  Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> I loved yours so much I just ordered one for my K2


Excellent! It's a great cover!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Excellent! It's a great cover!


I am so excited it already on the way.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My #1 most Needed accessory has to be my Mighty Bright light since I have no reading light near my reading chair.... couldn't do without it!!

My #1 Favorite accessory has to be my two Oberon covers. I use one for Fall/Winter and then my Oberon Daffodil cover for Spring/Summer. They're gorgeous and make me smile!

My #1 Can't Do Without accessory - just like Betsy - is KindleBoards!! I'm member #54 so I've been here quite a while and it's one of the most enjoyable parts of my life. I can always find positive discussions when there is a lot that is negative going on in my life. I can participate in book clubs/discussions. I can learn about SO MANY wonderful authors' books that I would never have heard of without KindleBoards. I can share my love of reading with others who understand because they love to read too..... people that I'm honored to call my friends.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> My #1 Can't Do Without accessory - just like Betsy - is KindleBoards!! I'm member #54 so I've been here quite a while and it's one of the most enjoyable parts of my life. I can always find positive discussions when there is a lot that is negative going on in my life. I can participate in book clubs/discussions. I can learn about SO MANY wonderful authors' books that I would never have heard of without KindleBoards. I can share my love of reading with others who understand because they love to read too..... people that I'm honored to call my friends.


I have a lot of negative stuff in my life too and have done for the last year. I was hoping that the New Year might have changed things for me but it didn't. So your thoughts above TRULY resonate with me. Kindleboards is my haven amongst the turmoil. THANKYOU.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I have a lot of negative stuff in my life too and have done for the last year. I was hoping that the New Year might have changed things for me but it didn't. So your thoughts above TRULY resonate with me. Kindleboards is my haven amongst the turmoil. THANKYOU.


Got to love KB


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

My Oberon cover.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have had 2 skins (Lily and Starry Night) and 3 covers (Amazon, Oberon and Bobarra) and I have a Might Brite light. By far my favorite No. 1 accessory is my Bobarra cover, and I am currently naked with no skin, although I did just order Daisy Days from DecalGirl.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Oberon cover FTW!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I think i am going to make the switch to Oberon


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

lulucello said:


> My Nancy Drew screensavers. Thanks, Jason!


Me, too! Thanks, Jason!


----------



## cwitter (Feb 12, 2010)

Hands down, I just love the BookGem stand for my Kindle. Use it every day without fail. I kept looking at covers that can be used as a stand, but many of them seemed to have a fixed angle. The video that demonstrates it with the Kindle shows all the different ways you can use it with your Kindle.

Here is the video - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18442.0.html

It shipped and arrived super fast too which was a plus. It's available on Amazon with free shipping. http://www.amazon.com/BookGem-BG101-Book-Holder/dp/B0006J323C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1266935657&sr=8-1

Love it!!


----------

